# You know what, I'm going to rant about work



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been working about 2 and a half months at this food plant that makes granola products. My job title is sanitation. _Basically _I do janitorial and dishwash, and wash the tools, utensils, containers they use to produce the food. The job is fairly easy on the weekdays and hectic on the weekends. So on the weekdays we're kind of just looking for stuff to do.

Anyways, at the beginning and end of every shift we have these things called passdowns, they're basically just briefings and debriefings of things that the next shift should be aware of. Anyways these things are the biggest waste of time ever. Their counter-productive and when we should be 'passing down' relevant information, they're spent talking about.. well idle banter. Here's the thing though, there is hardly ever anything to 'passdown', there is nothing actually important to say, because we're all so familiar with our jobs we already know what to expect. So, what are these passdowns for instead? Spreading rumors, gossips and such itty bitty things that don't even matter - like the most obscure piece of equipment or just _knowing_ about something that's coming up, that will have no effect on our work and nothing we have control. So, we know this is coming up soon, does it actually affect our course of actions? No.

Next is the people. You have these men in their 30's working this lowly job, and these people are maybe, the most deranged and most troublesome out of our 'team'. They start the most rumors, talk the most ****, most delusional, most blame-shifting, most dishonest, act and talk from _feelings_ and in general have the biggest mouths. I am in a middle of some conflict with one of them right now. Yesterday he went off on me for like 10 minutes about something. I will spare the details. He was clearly blowing it out of proportion and so I thought myself, "really I'm subjected to this?" I did roll my eyes my eyes and feigned sleep as he was talking to me. He was saying how, "I told all the bosses..." and now its a _big deal_, its a big deal because their involved? Well, I haven't had any kind of talking or mention or anything from 'bosses'. The next day he apologized. He said he was mad when I rolled my eyes.

It's make me think: he has acted so much worse and unfair towards me, yet he gets upset over _this_? He did tease continually I remember for like 3 days, I just brushed it off. If the roles were switched and I went off on him and teased him, I could see him respond with something more angrier. So, it feels like _I_ should be the one that's mad in this situation. When he tells the story, he of course, will use all this exaggerated language to be able to revel and arouse feelings of revenge.

There is another guy. Authoritative yet does little work, critical of others and will find fault and blame wherever/whenever possible.

Then there's me who tries to keep to himself, who doesn't try to get involved in drama or ****-talk, yet here I am in the middle of something I don't want to be apart of. Anything I say will be used against me, when the story is re-told it will be a slanderous way.

Then my supervisor is leaving. He had the most sense and was able to keep things under control without getting blurred from all the bull****, gossip, and talk: he was able to quite free of prejudice.

"If there are no problems then we'll make one"

and I have ****ing schoolwork I should be doing and studying


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

^ Do you now see the important of education and picking a career where you will be successful

God everytime i hear these dead end jobs it makes my stomach bleed a little. The thing is that look at the place you work, and the dead beats 30-somethings,


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I am. and ****ing work is getting in the way of school. and god bless that someone actually read this. studying acct


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

When you use the words to describe this job, I would say yes, thank you for reintroducing that word to my vocabulary. Some of my co-workers are ex-crackheads who are a complete waste of air (these 30 and beyonds) that seem to complicate this job more then it really is. Our supervisor quit so we are kind of supervisor-less, so some of them are trying to suck up to the a head-boss type of guy, and they just don't give one damn about we've got to say because one, they've got more important stuff to worry about, and two, our position is so low and insignificant, who would anyways?

Our supervisor that left didn't even give us any kind of good-bye, maybe that is how much he cared


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Against trusting co-workers. Even amongst the good conversations, jokes and laughs I have with my co-workers, there are things I have learned to expect: they will lie to cover their mistakes and will even pin it onto you, they will tattle to the boss about you in a slanderous way, they will look for things wrong just to put blame, expect them to put all their needs before yours; they will obviously say one thing and, in their own mind mean another to reserve their truest feelings; expect all habitual behaviors and words to dwindle down to superficial intentions, and therefore - hollow.

Do I take work too seriously? This is job is ****, therefore I don't need to take anything to heart. As long as I get paid, isn't that all I need? Getting to the means of the end is the goal. I shouldn't forget that. I need not to satisfy or comfort the perceptions of my co-workers of me, or even appease the boss as much as I feel obligated to, because my honor and my reputation now will probably not be pass on to anything meaningful, because this job is exactly the opposite of that. This job will only be a temporary stage of my life and so will everything pleasureful and distressing that has come with it - what happens now will most inconsequential to the whole. There is still an entire life ahead of me.

What else did I want to say? Oh yes I remember now, this is something I couldn't remember quickly because it was something I wanted to forget. There are some individuals I am familiar with that I abhor. Some of these individuals are perhaps the biggest liars I have met and their guilty conscious perhaps feel unscathed from the constant lies. Is this just normal behavior for them, in their nature, or are these people very, very troubled and their lust for power is privately lacking therefore they vent by deception and manipulation? I don't know, I see both bits of honesty and dishonesty from them, or maybe this is just the nature of work.

The lesson learned from this is to watch with my eyes while closing my ears. When I look up, all I see are the faces of deceivers and liars. If adults that have been in the workforce have been through this, then perhaps every adult I come across do, or have exhibited this behavior, and that is _alot_ of people.

I shouldn't be persuaded by _mere words_ by others. I ought to just follow my inclinations and my own will. I work too hard and try to do too much and it is all out of vain. I ought to do 80% of what I do now.

The co-workers that I feel the most safe and at ease around are the ones I am least familiar with. Ironic, isn't it?

At my old workplace I did mouth off, argue a ton and be confrontational, and it only brought me trouble, so I told myself I wouldn't do that _here_, but I'm close to going back. I should find a _new_ job, but will a new job still be this ****ty?

Ah for a moment I lost my perspective. Despite all the slander and trash-talk, here I am, still in one piece, aren't I? Even from my old workplace I'm still in one piece. Only impressions bring distress I should live through this and not treat it like the end of the world. On another hand, one of my co-workers is having his 4th child with new girlfriend, and also, he pays child support for 3 of them to his ex-wife. These people live through instant gratification through cigarettes, alcohol, drugs and believing what sounds good and comforting.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

There are things at work that are do that are supposeively required but seem pointless and counter-productive. At the end of every shift we're suppose to do some paper-work and an end-of-shift-report that is an email sent to a supervisor debreifing and reviewing what we did that shift, and I suppose, other things that you would like to communicate as well. These reports are a total waste of ****ing time. I work a lowly position cleaning things, utensils and machine parts - that is all there is to the job: nothing I could _report _ would be helpful to the company and 'team'. We clean things and that's all there is to it. Seriously, do I have to tell someone everything I did, I work and I know I work, these reports could always be fabricated to tell a false story, one could omit certain things or lie; simply, if they wanted to see what I was doing, they could always look at the surveillance cameras, which they have been doing.

I have learned to be detached from the job and to stop carry, feel no personal obligation to duty to satisfy the employer or co-workers. I have realized this place is a ****-hole and does not deserved to be given a second thought. It has been a good strategy thus far.

One of my co-workers, the one who does little work, was terribly upset he had to _actually_ do some work. He does little work and speaks of himself as some authority figure and I believe he this is how he is able to talk himself out of work. Anyways he went off for like 15 minutes ranting and even throwing some insults at me. I was not phased at all and was find the whole thing comical. Why does he care and get so visibly riled up over this stupid job? He is a troubled individual with a troubled home-life, - I know _that_. He thrives on drama and relies on it to give his life some purpose.

And a new temp has arrived. This one is very reactive and can be quick to anger. Again though, over small trivial things. I witnessed him yelling at another worker and coerce him. This made me reflect again: is this even worth getting upset over? I answer is no.

My workplace is officially a circus, a joke of some sorts where everyone who works there is an unsuspecting participant.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> ^ Do you now see the important of education and picking a career where you will be successful
> 
> God everytime i hear these dead end jobs it makes my stomach bleed a little. The thing is that look at the place you work, and the dead beats 30-somethings,


Yeah, I think just about anything is better than a job at the factory. I have recently been doing shifts at a baking plant for a month now and it was just awful. I had to work long overnight shifts, going to and fro through the cold winter weather (its been pretty bad recently). The environment was hot and the place smelled like dry stale bread, definitely not something to look forward to.

My job was simple, but mostly its just packaging, and I usually work with another person. Usually the pacing is okay and manageable,for the most part, but for some odd reason, all at once, my partner leaves for a perpetual break, production just happens to speed up dramatically, and I had to do the work of two/three people. That is when the job gets really stressful. I've even asked management for additional help but they just ignore me.

And one of my coworkers was such a *****. On my first day, during one of those "stressful" periods, she had asked me to get some bags in a very thick accent. I wasn't able to make out what she wanted me to get for her, especially in the loud factory area, I thought she wanted me to buzz someone (I was new so I didn't know how things worked there and assumed it was some protocol I'm not aware of). She got so frustrated that she literally tugged me over to the boxes nearby and cut open a box of plastic bags like I should know better, telling me that I should "not do that next time". Well, I'm new, that was not my positions responsibility, and I'm already being overworked at the moment, but she acted like she was my boss or something and a rude one at that.

And to top it all off, I also got my watch stolen. I was not allowed to wear jewelery on the floor, so I had to take it off and put it in my jacket. Next thing I know, it is gone. If I hadn't had my phone or wallet with me, then I probably would've lost those too. I didn't know that my coworkers were like that, and I don't think I can trust any of them anymore.

I'm just ranting about my own experiences here. I just came from a midnight shift and a morning class and I feel like its the best time to vent. Oddly enough Omgblood, I'm also studying accounting. Maybe I should look for another job, but for now I guess I'll just have to stick with the work.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

You should just take out student loans and go to school full-time to focus on your studies. It makes more sense to work seasonally in the summers that way you can take a break from work, and of course avoid a toxic environment. It works for me.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

lmoh said:


> Yeah, I think just about anything is better than a job at the factory. I have recently been doing shifts at a baking plant for a month now and it was just awful. I had to work long overnight shifts, going to and fro through the cold winter weather (its been pretty bad recently). The environment was hot and the place smelled like dry stale bread, definitely not something to look forward to.
> 
> My job was simple, but mostly its just packaging, and I usually work with another person. Usually the pacing is okay and manageable,for the most part, but for some odd reason, all at once, my partner leaves for a perpetual break, production just happens to speed up dramatically, and I had to do the work of two/three people. That is when the job gets really stressful. I've even asked management for additional help but they just ignore me.
> 
> ...


Oh yes yes. I familiar with a lot of what you're saying. There are many immigrants at my workplace who can hardly speak English, so communicating anything to them is next to impossible A bit frustrating when they're asking you for something specific and sometimes you have to assume what they're asking for. A couple times I've assume the wrong thing and therefore gave them something else.. which lead to to more problems down the road.

About theft. There is a ton of theft at my workplace. Wallets and lockers get broken into on a monthly basis, so I try and not carry my personal belongings with me at work.

About other workers being absent during busy periods. The person I work with directly loves to go walk around on the production and talk to people while not prioritizing the work that ought to be done first. What he does is work slower during his shift, just so the work can get backed up so he can ask the supervisor for overtime to stay longer to help work.

Ya I understand, the environment is **** and seems.. uncontrolled at times.

Getting a little high before work takes off the edge. There are some deeply, deeply disturbed people in my 'department'.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Well. I have been thinking about quitting the last 2 weeks. There are pros and cons and options at my disposal. 

I want to quit because of the people, working on graveyard and I feel like I'm not learning on any new skills, other then to numb myself to all the drama. In fact I think I've regressed socially and have kept more quiet at this job.

I don't want to quit because, I had applied to like 50-60 different places before getting accepted to this job, its flexible with school, its full-time, there's overtime available, it pays my school tuition and gives me money to piss away. We are getting a new supervisor and there are pros and cons to this. Now I will be under scrutiny and I will have to 'teamwork' with the rest.. They are also going to revamp the cleaning schedule so more work for the same pay. We might be getting raises in July but that's half a year away... There are always other positions opening up in the plant, however these positions are not flexible with school and the work is like 10 times more harder.

I have a fall-back job but its not flexible with school and.. what kind of jobs will I apply to next? I know now I don't want to work in another **** hole like this


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> Well. I have been thinking about quitting the last 2 weeks. There are pros and cons and options at my disposal.
> 
> I want to quit because of the people, working on graveyard and I feel like I'm not learning on any new skills, other then to numb myself to all the drama. In fact I think I've regressed socially and have kept more quiet at this job.
> 
> ...


Did you read my post about taking out student loans? This isn't the 1970's where you can just pay your way through school. My Dad did that and practically lived off caffeine. Better to just focus only on school and getting a path in your career field.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

ToughUnderdog said:


> Did you read my post about taking out student loans? This isn't the 1970's where you can just pay your way through school. My Dad did that and practically lived off caffeine. Better to just focus only on school and getting a path in your career field.


I thought about it and at first was not inclined to take a loan, but the interest rates don't seem terrible high so it seems more feasible. It's that I want to work to gain 'work experience' and also so my resume will not have an unemployment gap. I live at home expense-free so money isn't an issue. If I worked full time at this job and kept going to school, by the time I graduate I should have no debt. Then I wonder if a lack of working will make me less desirable when it comes to looking for internships?

If I stop working then that opens up a lot of free time. Yes, a lot more time to spend on school work and maybe extracurricular, interning, or volunteering? Or work part time so I don't get burnt and stressed and also giving myself more time to school-work


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Eew!

Gossip in the workplace is everywhere, but your co-worker there sounds scary.

I hope the rant helped you feel better. I need to rant every now and again too. Love the title of this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Omgblood said:


> I thought about it and at first was not inclined to take a loan, but the interest rates don't seem terrible high so it seems more feasible. It's that I want to work to gain 'work experience' and also so my resume will not have an unemployment gap. I live at home expense-free so money isn't an issue. If I worked full time at this job and kept going to school, by the time I graduate I should have no debt. Then I wonder if a lack of working will make me less desirable when it comes to looking for internships?
> 
> If I stop working then that opens up a lot of free time. Yes, a lot more time to spend on school work and maybe extracurricular, interning, or volunteering? Or work part time so I don't get burnt and stressed and also giving myself more time to school-work


Why would the time in school be considered an unemployment gap? I think you should keep work to less than 20 hours a week. You don't want to get a crappy GPA.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know where you get the idea that working lowly jobs throughout your *whole* college experience is going to help you more than someone attending full-time with student loans. It's great to have work experience through college and it definitely has some plusses when you go in to an interview. But you can still do well going full-time which is what a lot of students do.

I go to school full-time with student loans and have worked seasonally in the summer, which adds to my resume. I've been called in for an internship interview, so it never hurt my chances. When you're taking on student loans you also have the $5500 Pell Grant which covers about half the cost, and then you have the American Opp. Tax Credit, which is about 1000 depending on how much you paid in tuition.

It just makes sense to move faster in you college experience, get better grades, enjoy your classes, and have more free time and relief without having to worry about going in to work. Again, going to school full-time is not an unemployment gap for someone trying to get their degree.

You live at home expense free?! Holy crap man, quit that miserable job and just go to the FAFSA website and submit an application. Quit worrying about having 7k of debt, which of course can have a payment plan of like 50 a month, or it can be deferred till you get a better higher paying job. Why finance your education with a lowly paying job debt-free that you hate when you can pay off a small student loan with a better paying job? That makes more sense.

Focus on the classes, volunteer, have more free time, and enjoy your early twenties with freedom. College is one of those rare times when you're actually free, so take advantage of that.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

ToughUnderdog said:


> I don't know where you get the idea that working lowly jobs throughout your *whole* college experience is going to help you more than someone attending full-time with student loans. It's great to have work experience through college and it definitely has some plusses when you go in to an interview. But you can still do well going full-time which is what a lot of students do.
> 
> I go to school full-time with student loans and have worked seasonally in the summer, which adds to my resume. I've been called in for an internship interview, so it never hurt my chances. When you're taking on student loans you also have the $5500 Pell Grant which covers about half the cost, and then you have the American Opp. Tax Credit, which is about 1000 depending on how much you paid in tuition.
> 
> ...


Ideally I would like to work a accounting-related job after graduating, that is the goal of me going to college, but I always see it a possibility that I won't get the ideal job I want: this is also perhaps the reasoning with many college students, "I will accrue all this debt and pay it back with this good job I will land after I graduate" - some aren't fortunate to get the job they want and end up working jobs they could have done without a degree. If I am not able to get my foot in far enough _past_ the door with internships through the University and land a stable job then most of this college education would have all been for nothing. Yes, I am judging the worth of my college education by how successful the outcome is.

While working has felt unpleasant at times it has taught me how to cope with the unpleasant, which I am getting better at. Work has taught me more about working with others more then school ever has. Working here specifically has taught me that I probably don't want to work in a place like this again. I find value in that.

I had my first job at 20 and before that I was volunteering, studying and found myself with too much free-time spent being lonely. While the volunteering was fun, it never _tested_ me like work has, or has given me any enduring usefulness. The grades I've gotten then before I worked, and now after working, are pretty much the same, it's just I have to focus harder and study more efficiently; though I may quit because I'm beginning my upper division courses next term which I imagine will be difficult.

My intention of working during college is to safeguard against not finding an Accounting-related job while interning with the help of the University. I understand these lowly jobs will not go anywhere and that there will always be lowly jobs waiting for all of us, but I think having this work experience will at least make me more employable. I will quit this job for anything Accounting-related


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I had my first job at 17 working the cash register, and was eventually laid off after 5 months. That propelled me to work harder at getting through school to avoid those jobs. I've basically worked at the same company seasonally the last 2 summers at part-time, which has taught me more about myself than sitting in a classroom taking notes. I can use that company as a safeguard against not finding a job for awhile myself.

In your case, getting your first job at 20, it makes sense to maybe stick it out for awhile if your grades are staying about the same. You can be the judge on that one. Everybody usually starts out at the bottom unless you have 8 years of accounting experience on top of the degree. 

If your goal is to get into public accounting, then obviously the grades will be important and you'll need to devote time to studying for the CPA and additional courses. You can even go to open houses with KPMG, PwC, Deloitte, E&Y, and the other local firms to see if those are a fit for you. This where a great deal of the job growth is.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm increasingly pissed off about my work circumstances. I don't relate to it anymore. It didn't happen overnight, but it was all I could pragmatically achieve before I finally acquired my college degree a little over a year ago.. effectively, I'm in more or less the same type of job that I was doing when I was 25.. I may even technically have less responsibility now since I'm working for a much larger organization compared to 10 years ago.. but my pay has only marginally increased since then.. a few dollars.. I'm not earning a professional salary.
I really don't feel like being bothered with this anymore. But no other job apps that I'm constantly putting in (over 10 a week) come back with anything positive-- never an interview invitation, it's always "we chose to go another route, you weren't quite qualified, the position has been filled, the position has been _canceled_", etc.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

hypestyle said:


> I'm increasingly pissed off about my work circumstances. I don't relate to it anymore. It didn't happen overnight, but it was all I could pragmatically achieve before I finally acquired my college degree a little over a year ago.. effectively, I'm in more or less the same type of job that I was doing when I was 25.. I may even technically have less responsibility now since I'm working for a much larger organization compared to 10 years ago.. but my pay has only marginally increased since then.. a few dollars.. I'm not earning a professional salary.
> I really don't feel like being bothered with this anymore. But no other job apps that I'm constantly putting in (over 10 a week) come back with anything positive-- never an interview invitation, it's always "we chose to go another route, you weren't quite qualified, the position has been filled, the position has been _canceled_", etc.


How much are you getting per hour if you don't mind revealing it?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Omgblood said:


> Ideally I would like to work a accounting-related job after graduating, that is the goal of me going to college, but I always see it a possibility that I won't get the ideal job I want: this is also perhaps the reasoning with many college students, "I will accrue all this debt and pay it back with this good job I will land after I graduate" - some aren't fortunate to get the job they want and end up working jobs they could have done without a degree. If I am not able to get my foot in far enough _past_ the door with internships through the University and land a stable job then most of this college education would have all been for nothing. Yes, I am judging the worth of my college education by how successful the outcome is.
> 
> While working has felt unpleasant at times it has taught me how to cope with the unpleasant, which I am getting better at. Work has taught me more about working with others more then school ever has. Working here specifically has taught me that I probably don't want to work in a place like this again. I find value in that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, try to get something related to accounting. Like doing bookkeeping part-time, accounts payable/receivable, or accounting clerk. You can also look for accounting volunteer work. What kind of volunteering have you done up until now?

http://www.volunteermatch.org/


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG Blood.

The reports are to cover your *** in the event enough people decide to mob rule and gang up on you.

If they are private reports, and you and the boss are the only one that's going to see it.

Then that's probably your genuine job security.

Everyone else trying to make you bow down, and respect them, don't get taken advantage of, but yeah, don't rub too many people the wrong way, especially if you are not thinking about how the lifers mingle.


Also you call it a dead end job, yet I heard mention of a supervisor leaving, and whoever you report to, whether communication efforts would have mattered or not, those are probably the people to mingle with in the event something opens up.

Accounting, sure... Isn't there H&R Block and the entire industry moving online, with DIY attitudes? So yeah, you'll end up in some **** go nowhere job whatever you do, at the rate you are going.

I hope that helps.


Anyways, if you report anything to the boss, don't place blame, just cover yourself in the event something happens. Right? The boss probably doesn't care at all, about blame.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How much are you getting per hour if you don't mind revealing it?


USD approx. $14/Hr. before taxes. It's an admin. assistant role and It would probably be great for somebody who is in his/her early 20s and only finished high school, still living with family or sharing an apartment with a roommate or two. It's chump change for someone in my circumstances and the goals I'm trying to reach.

Is it great to have a job vs. being unemployed? Yes. But all jobs have a mental cost, whatever the pay is. I'm feeling increasingly trapped, with the lack of momentum in being able to get any organization that I apply for to take me seriously. My student loan bills sure keep coming every month-and I'm paying them-for now, but again, this degree I have was supposed to make me more marketable-but I'm finding that apparently, it just doesn't mean a damned thing except aggravated debt.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

MrKappa said:


> OMG Blood.
> 
> The reports are to cover your *** in the event enough people decide to mob rule and gang up on you.
> 
> ...


You are right about the emails and that was what they were intended for.. in a meeting the supervisor who was reading our end of shift reports noted that they had no value in them. The information was very.. menial he said. Therefore he is discontinuing them.

Anyways I plan on quitting within a month and a half. They are moving to 12 hour shifts and I say screw that. 7:00PM to 7:00AM? No. Working graveyard has made me a zombie for 4 months.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> You are right about the emails and that was what they were intended for.. in a meeting the supervisor who was reading our end of shift reports noted that they had no value in them. The information was very.. menial he said. Therefore he is discontinuing them.
> 
> Anyways I plan on quitting within a month and a half. They are moving to 12 hour shifts and I say screw that. 7:00PM to 7:00AM? No. Working graveyard has made me a zombie for 4 months.


You're working graveyard? How can you possibly keep up with school, let alone life? I worked 8 hour graveyard shifts before for a while, and they were not pretty. Though I guess it depends on when you are working and how often. I assume you are doing weekends primarily?

Anyways, now that you are quitting your job you're probably going to appreciate whatever else comes your way just so long as its not another general labour job. I remember working at Walmart a while ago. Totally miss that job now.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

lmoh said:


> You're working graveyard? How can you possibly keep up with school, let alone life? I worked 8 hour graveyard shifts before for a while, and they were not pretty. Though I guess it depends on when you are working and how often. I assume you are doing weekends primarily?
> 
> Anyways, now that you are quitting your job you're probably going to appreciate whatever else comes your way just so long as its not another general labour job. I remember working at Walmart a while ago. Totally miss that job now.


10:00PM to 6:30AM, 5 days a week.

Yes, finding what kind of job I want next is the challenge. Instead of just settling for any job now like I did with this one, I'm going to narrow my choices and go with something I'll that'll suit me better.

How is it that people _care_ about work? How can people tell others with enthusiasm and a straight face about, "these are the problems I see with things around here, we need them fixed". These_ problems_ that people bring up, I do not care for most of them. In fact if the entire factory burnt down the next day I would not shed one tear. Now, unless someone had a personal vestment in the plant, like if they had invested money in it, then yes, I can understand caring in that. If there was major safety issue, then yes that is fine. I get faulted for not being involved, and I mean specifically, not being vocal enough these "problems". These are merely their problem, not mine.

Oh yeah. I forgot to mention. We had a meet with the plant director. You know, head guy. It was a giant kiss-*** fest, basically I was being faulted for doing earlier. Damn hypocrites. It is funny during the meeting how civil it was. In the meeting we were talking about teamwork and communicating - but on the floor away from all the managers and supervisors, we talk and treat each other like ****


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

My co-worker who I work immediately next to continually tries to throw me _and_ everyone else in the team under the bus. Last week he went to the plant director to complain about another worker from our team.. and he failed; ultimately the plan backfired on him as everyone soon learned that the bus-thrower-under was distorting facts to fit his position. He continually goes to the supervisor and plant director to complain about me.. and all the supervisors have learned that this person is a total lie.

This person is what you could call a sociopath. And before you question my critique, he does not lie rarely, or backstab only in revenge, but he does this _regularly_. He makes it his civic duty to deceive you. He will lie and two face you. He has 3 kids plus 1 coming. He is getting married to his girlfriend he has been with for 4 months. He just tried cheating on his taxes - I hope the IRS catches this. He just took a loan out from the bank to make a down payment on some home. This too, I hope goes downhill in the future.

Yes he is one of the dead beat 30's year old I mentioned earlier. What the hell is it that makes him this way? Did he just have incredibly troubled upbringings? is it the drugs?

I do know that he is kind of being screwed by the company. He was "promised" to move to a higher paying position and he never got it. But I am skeptical that _this_ is even true.

What is truly odd was that about *10 months ago I felt so good*. I felt like I had everything going for me and that I had purpose and direction and that I was _going to make it_. I was honestly optimistic about my situation. I was actually talking girls, I loved my old job, I loved the people I worked with. For once in 4 years I had people I could buddy with. I thought this was like, "wow, this is exactly what I needed and wanted!"

Fast forward to now and I've been working this new job for about 4 months. I think this work is making me hate my life. Seriously. The work is honestly menial, the place sucks, and the people are nasty. I think.. I was happy before I found this job. This job has flopped my outlook on life. I've regressed socially since. I've shelled up, I only speak when I need to now; I've become more cold, more spiteful, more weary around others, suspicious of everyone's motives and I'm still trying to figure out how to phrase this sentence correctly.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been coping with the "stresses" much better lately, so I have not posted about my quarrels or dramas with any crack heads. During this rare opportunity that we observe this blue moon I bring a series of positive and uplifting news to share: let us _cherish_ this moment. My terrible co-worker that I work with directly is moving departments. Our pest problem has become somebody else and ironically, they are even trying to distance themselves from this person. A person in that other department already wants to leave. That person would give up the *easiest* position in the whole plant just so he wouldn't have to work with him.

Secondly, I told my workplace that if they don't move me to part-time and move me out of graveyard, then I will have to quit for school. So far it looks like I'm moving to swing shift and will probably be working on only the weekends - this is what I want.

edit: 2/15, WORK-DRAMA LEVELS ARE at HARDCORE RIGHT NOW. LOL
These people were lead on to think they were getting this position but to their dismay, were dumbstruck to learn they have been deceived - they are not getting the position as easily as they think - indeed, they were deceived and lead astray into murky water, and now the entire sanitation team is faced with this ultimatum: if we can't get along as a team, then we all get fired. _This_ is their solution? They must really be tired of all bickering and gossip if we can be treated as dispensable tools.


----------



## Uncomfortably Smiling (Jul 23, 2013)

*I too am having problems at work*

I read this post and it made me relate with something I am currently going through and a pattern to various degrees has repeated on me in my life.

I too have these very average intelligence people in my work but its a job where they can get lots of money. The theme that is prevalent is social status which they all talk about. Its all men and they are very aggressive in their banter and how they assert themselves. They even physically bully some people although its all brushed off as banter. I started this job through a friend but he isn't there. I started after a long lay off from working because of health problems in particular depression and anxiety. I tried to stay out of the way and be very polite and helpful but I find myself not really fitting in the way I would like. The last thing on my mind when starting work after so long was to try and treat it like a high school event where I have to dominate people and prove myself in that regard. Maybe that was extremely naïve of me.

The part that is key to my self esteem issues which this post didn't seem to touch on is that all these things make me feel less of a man or a desirable one in the bigger picture. Its not just purely at work because there aren't any women there anyway but it makes me feel if I can be overspoken and ridiculed so easily or perceived as someone weak then that can spread to other circles. Especially when a lot of these people seem so loud and popular too. If it was just a unique circumstance or workplace it wouldn't be so hurtfull but for me it represents something bigger to my character where I am overlooked and that's whats bothering me. To compound my anger is that most of these people have no character of their own. They would backstab or suck up without any pride or shame as long as it gets them ahead in the circle. They are also extremely hypocritical in that they can abuse and tease people and its meant to be part of the banter but any joke or non bowing down to them is taken as a sign of defiance. And for some reason I feel so disgusted at it that it makes me weak because I don't fully fit in.

Hope someone can relate with this ..


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

this guy always asks me if I'm a virgin or not which I say none of your business so he assumed I am one and keeps teasing me about saying I need to give it,he touches me when I tell him to stop and goes on and on about how many girls he slept with and how he has to hide them from his gf and the crazy stuff he can do to me and then he tells me I'm pretty and I tell him to stop but he just calls me stuck up and that he doesn't want to have sex with me but be my friend but how everyone else wants to have sex with me instead finally today he told me I was immature I was beyond amazed with that . He assumed too many things about me and it makes me nervous and unsure. I have no clue why he does this or how to make it stop. Then he'll curse me out the next minute when I ignore his comments.

Also my boss is condescending and everyone gossips about everyone. My boss is a kiss *** too and fake, it's all about them and they don't care about your life and you can bet fires for no reason or a stupid reason. The boss even talks crap about employees and lets not get started with the racist and sexist jokes ugh


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Uncomfortably Smiling said:


> The last thing on my mind when starting work after so long was to try and treat it like a high school event where I have to dominate people and prove myself in that regard. Maybe that was extremely naïve of me.
> 
> The part that is key to my self esteem issues which this post didn't seem to touch on is that all these things make me feel less of a man or a desirable one in the bigger picture. Its not just purely at work because there aren't any women there anyway but it makes me feel if I can be overspoken and ridiculed so easily or perceived as someone weak then that can spread to other circles. Especially when a lot of these people seem so loud and popular too. If it was just a unique circumstance or workplace it wouldn't be so hurtfull but for me it represents something bigger to my character where I am overlooked and that's whats bothering me. To compound my anger is that most of these people have no character of their own. They would* backstab or suck up without any pride or shame *as long as it gets them ahead in the circle. *They are also extremely hypocritical in that they can abuse and tease people and its meant to be part of the banter but any joke or non bowing down to them is taken as a sign of defiance.* And for some reason I feel so disgusted at it that it makes me weak because I don't fully fit in.
> 
> Hope someone can relate with this ..


I've come to learn that there are some people at my work place, that if I saw them lying on floor, injured and bleeding I would not feel inclined to help them, mainly for the above reasons... I can't give them basic respect or courtesy because of how unfair they've treated me at times in what they do and say. And yes, the hypocrisy and two-facing is so astounding.. One of my co-workers yelled at the entire team for talking ****... when that one person does most of it, and instigates it too. Will be all friendly to your face until they reach the corner then start talking about you.

I don't blame people for shooting up their work-place.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what it's like when you work with other people unfortunately. My workplace is no different. Everyone is incredibly corrupt, does drugs while on the job, and steals from the company, even the managers do this. I was leaving work one day and I noticed a $300 item sitting outside by the dumpster ( people at work steal things by throwing them in the dumpster and coming back later to pick them up ) and our PC manager was standing outside with a couple other employees. I asked him why that $300 car canopy was there and he gave me a nasty look and said "Don't worry about it". There is also insane drama and favoritism like I've never seen. I hang out with one of our managers outside of work and he tells me everything that goes on behind the scenes. Apparently our head manager won't hire girls unless they are eye candy and several of these girls have slept with him and another manager in order to get promotions and spiff bonuses.

I apply for new jobs everyday. Preferably a union one. Even though they act like the mafia.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Apparently our head manager won't hire girls unless they are eye candy and several of these girls have slept with him and another manager in order to get promotions and spiff bonuses.
> 
> I apply for new jobs everyday. Preferably a union one. Even though they act like the mafia.


Reminds me of my old boss who hired girls who were mostly eye candy too. And these girls go through with it...? They find it worthwhile? What kind of place is this?

There are so many things going wrong at my workplace it makes me laugh. Our 2 pressure washers we had for 3 months broke that they spent like 1,000$ on. The plant director says if maintenance can't fix them then they aren't going to get us new equipment, because this is like the 2nd time to two months they've replaced our pressure washers. We also just got a 9,000$ floor scrubber, I wonder how long it will take until this breaks as well. I also broke some equipment back in December. I broke a barrel washer and its been down for 4 months, and just now they're deciding to fix it and say it will cost 1,000$ to fix that .

We carelessly use more chemicals then we need to which is wasteful and again, costing the company.

So many of the product goes to waste due to negligence by the people on the floor. A month ago they had throw about 15 pallets of finished goods because the packaging was defective, which I think costed the company like 18,500$ I believe they said. That amount is only meh. They also threw away 179 cases of finished goods like 2 weeks ago. And also just yesterday they had to throw away like 200lbs of ingredients because a bucket lid accidentally got mixed in the batch or something. I am loving it.

That's how much I hate this place... not so much the place but some of the people I work with


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't stand 90% of the people at the company I work for. Most of the managers think they are so much above us that giving us a wave or saying hello is giving us too much respect and the plant workers have no respect for us either because we are security and nobody actually respects security. It's so bad here that are heat went on in the dead of winter during a blizzard and the purchasing manager told us to hat it's just going to be to expensive to fix and we will just have to tough it out. Yep, this multi million dollar company can't cut back on one of the 8 fancy catered parties they do every year to pay the lousy 500 bucks to repair the heat/air unit. What a prick, he just simply doesn't think we are worth spending any money on. If it were any other department he would of had it fixed that day. Nothing else in our office works either of course. Our security cams don't work, our arm barrier doesn't work, our printer/faxer only faxes which is a pretty ancient way of doing things. Just everything about this company is insane. There is zero communication at this place. Nobody ever lets anybody else in on what they are doing and they sure as hell don't let the lowly security scum know what is going on of course when we call them to ask what is going on and to where to send such and such visitor they act like we should already know this despite never being told any of it. Those are the administration workers and plant managers. The security team I work with is a whole other ball of crap. My boss is a total idiot, I don't mean that in a way like he's a jerk so I'm calling him an idiot, he is a straight up dumb human being who only cares about his life and damn what anybody else has going on. Your grandma is dying? Tough ****, he's not coming in because he's eating a Chinese food buffet with his wife so he'll make the guy who just got off shift go back and stay and work a double. Then another guy I work with is rude to almost everybody and sleeps on his shift. The other guy I work with is super old and doesn't know how to do the job. He's never even typed on a computer before yet they send him to us and expect everything to just fall into place. He doesn't even want to learn anything and do things properly. He just wants to sit down for 8 hours and do nothing and interact with nobody. Then the main boss at the local head quarters is equally as useless. His idea of fixing a problem is "you guys figure it out" then when we figure it out he will insult what we came up with and come up with something totally different. I came up with a schedule that EVERYBODY wanted to switch to but because it wasn't his idea he said it wasn't feasible. The place is just so frustrating and so many people are just so petty or horrible human beings in general.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

jvanb00c said:


> I can't stand 90% of the people at the company I work for. Most of the managers think they are so much above us that giving us a wave or saying hello is giving us too much respect and the plant workers have no respect for us either because we are security and nobody actually respects security. It's so bad here that are heat went on in the dead of winter during a blizzard and the purchasing manager told us to hat it's just going to be to expensive to fix and we will just have to tough it out. Yep, this multi million dollar company can't cut back on one of the 8 fancy catered parties they do every year to pay the lousy 500 bucks to repair the heat/air unit. What a prick, he just simply doesn't think we are worth spending any money on. If it were any other department he would of had it fixed that day.


They won't spent money on out department either, yet they spend loads on the others. Our pressure washers broke and yesterday were washing with cold water and they STILL expect things to get done timely. F***ing **** off.

Can't ****ing believe they won't provide us equipment and don't even provide us hot water to clean things and on top of that expect things to be done timely.

I can't wait till I ****ing quit


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

They might close the company down

This is the best case scenario. They have shut the plant down for 2 days, then on monday, we will find out if we still have jobs there or not. In the last 3 months there were 9 incidents of metal found in the product. Should I go on the internet and stir up controversy by letting others know about this incident with the product and company.

"Oh hello news station, there are an issue with metal being in the product; one being a_ safety_ pin, which are being made at _this_ food plant."
http://transformersrave.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Griffin123 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Shutting down*

I don't mean to laugh out loud, OMGBlood, but after months of blogging your experience there, it has a funny ending to it and I like the laser beams. haha! This ending is one that will suit you. If they lay you off, they have to indemnify you and pay you a nice sum (or better than your average salary) to leave. Also, you can apply for unemployment until you find something you like in accounting.

I could really relate to Uncomfortably Smiling although I'm a woman and I work in a mixed corporate environment. I hate my job too for many of the reasons described by Uncomfortably Smiling but in this economy you feel stuck, like they own you. I've been with the company for 13 years and as a joke I told one of the 5 condescending "male chauvinistic" bosses I have that sometimes I feel like I am in my own movie "13 years a slave" and that I would work on project number 100th (for the same meager salary, no incentives, working around the clock) without a problem. He told me to watch it because there was a long line of people who would happily take my place. I wish they would! I hate my job so much I daydream about quitting and seeing everyone's reaction but then, I don't do it because I'm a chicken. Interviews terrify me. :roll

So you have it easy, OMGBlood, because if they let you go, they're making the decision for you and paying you on top of it! I will cross my fingers that they finally liberate you from your torture!

There have to be better jobs out there....right? :sus


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Griffin123 said:


> I don't mean to laugh out loud, OMGBlood, but after months of blogging your experience there, it has a funny ending to it and I like the laser beams. haha! This ending is one that will suit you. If they lay you off, they have to indemnify you and pay you a nice sum (or better than your average salary) to leave. Also, you can apply for unemployment until you find something you like in accounting.
> 
> So you have it easy, OMGBlood, because if they let you go, they're making the decision for you and paying you on top of it! I will cross my fingers that they finally liberate you from your torture!
> 
> There have to be better jobs out there....right? :sus


Yes this is the best case scenario because this is my perferred exit. I told this to my co-workers also, that I would rather get laid off then get fired, or get laid off then quit. This month, I told HR and the supervisor, "I go part-time or quit." Nah, they aren't shutting down the company but might be laying off at least 4/5 of the company because we might lose a contract manufacturing products for a brand.

EVERY SECOND I PRAY TO THE LORD

One of the deadbeat 30 year olds, who was a former drug addict abo****ely runs his damn mouth. He can freaking talk non-stop for days probably. Not only does he talk so damn much but he talks a lot of crap also. He has an absolute hard-on for the superiors like the supervisors and owners and has also has hard-on for "commanding others." Probably has Paranoid Personality Disorder.

My rebuttal to this whole commanding others this, just because we don't _appear_ to have direction, by someone barking orders at the top of the chain, doesn't mean we aren't getting things done. Consider the opposite also, that just because someone is giving orders and making it appear that there is direction, doesn't mean the work is getting done either. To judge only on how someone merely presents their merit and worth-in-work - and not by the results - can people get in the false habit of quickly and falsely assume that just someone presents themselves well that their work can be seen the same way.

Also there was a short period of time where he got the supervisors to surveillance me on the cameras because he thought I wasn't doing any work.. well, jokes on him because if I wasn't working then I would have been let go already. I work and know it too, I don't have to prove it to him. We work on different shifts.

Right now our supervisor is also the plant director and doesn't exactly oversee us, but only reaches out in to us during vital times. He is only loosely supervising us. Now this person who I mentioned above wants to put a supervisor in place who will directly manage and oversee us... He insist we need a boss to put order back into the department because there is a lot of bickering and tension.. Well, if you'd keep your god damn mouth shut we wouldn't have any of these petty conflicts. Instead of governing himself why does he need a someone else to tell him what to do and how to behave?

_*Why the **** do we need a boss for?*_ If we get a boss directly overseeing us I imagine they will make us do more work... for the same amount of ****ing money. I will not do that. Also they will try and get us to _participate_ by holding meetings asking for feedback.. I don't want to do _more work_ *and* _pretend like I care_ about the work.

I get faulted to for not talking as much as the others. Faulted for not rambling inanely and causing drama? It is the same people that cause the most drama that fault me for not talking.

EDIT 3/17: 6:35PM
TODAY IS THE DAY I FIND OUT IF I GET LAID OFF.:clap I'm waiting for a phone call in at least a couple hours to find out. I don't actually expect to get a phone call. They've never called me for anything...

EDIT: 3/18; 9:22AM.. 
GOD DAMN IT. WORK IS BACK TO NORMAL.... DINT GET LAID OFF... ****ING ***. THIS WHOLE TIME I WAS HOPING TO GET LAID OFF.. DINT ****ING HAPPEN.. INFURIATED BY THIS.,. SERIOUSLY? I MEAN THEY FIND 9 PEICES OF METAL IN THE FOOD AND YET THEY STILL CONTINUE TO DO BUSINESS? I SEROIUSLY HOPE SOME MORE **** GETS FUkT UP

You know how ****ing cheap this workplace is? They won't even call you when you when they cancel a training and/or meeting. AND THEY CERTAINLY HAVEN"T CALLED ME BACK TO LET ME KNOW TO COME BACK TO WORK OR NOT. ****ING CHRIST ANOTHER CO-WORKER HAD TO TELL ME. "HEY, YOU"RE OBLIGATED TO COME BACK TO WORK, THOUGH WE WON"T BOTHER TELLING YOU."

EDIT: 3/19/14 10:36PM. uhh, guess i'm not working tonight (that would be my regular schedule). My co-worker who I trust says work normally, then when I went in, place was very empty and then I call the supervisor and says I'm not scheduled to come in. Ok great. Drove there then came back. Oh yeah you know what else is stupid is that I learn that there is saftey training tomorrow.. I woulddn't have known about it unless I went in today and asked my co-worker. So, again they never tell me anything about what's going on.. I have to initiate. But these things are mandatory.. shouldn't they alert me first anyways?

What really confuses me and how they appear to be planning ahead, yet, everyones job security is on the line. Why are they still planning ahead when all this is about to end? Are they still going to be continuing business? Or are they just giving the impression that they are in order to keep morale in whatever is left in their employees? Either way. Whatever. I don't have to work tonight which is awesome.

EDIT 3/20/14 11:06PM. Looks like I work tomorrow night and it looks like they're installing an x-ray AND metal detector on each line (on top of the existing ones). They're also implementing MORE and STRICTER controls on the product. The metal detector is there for redundancy, meaning that it is to MAKE SURE that absolutely there is NO METAL in the product before it gets shipped. If the extra, redundant metal detectors pick something up, it WILL send an alert to the company we are manufacturing bars for.

The next step is to ruin the new x-ray and metal detectors! They looked super expensive too


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Spring Term starts on March 31 and I'll be working on the weekends only. I'll also be changing shifts from graveyard to swing. There are pros and cons to this. I'll be getting off graveyard which means I can sleep "normal" and live during the day and can adjust to sleeping during the night. The con is that I'll be working under another dead-beat 30 something year old, pill-addict. This one is worse however. He is a complete control freak and is really into the whole change of command thing. In terms of work ranks he's only one step higher and only make 1.50$ an hour... but he tries to dictate the schedule of the people on his shift.. uhh okay, that is for the supervisor to do. 

This shift-change will not come without some obstacles (interpersonal co-worker ones). This pill-addict is very reactive and paranoid; always trying to throw everyone else under the bus and get everyone else fired

I'm trading a crackhead for a pill addict, however I ended up getting along with the crackhead and it ended up not being too bad



The whole place getting shut down and everyone laid off would be my revenge against the people who work there.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

So ****ing sick of the pillhead and I haven't even changed shifts yet. This guy blows everything out of proportion, tries to get everyone else fired, faults everyone else and is a total ****ing kiss ***: it's as if his self-worth is dependent entirely on what the supervisor(s) think about him. He keeps trying to keep getting everyone else fired and throw everyone else under the bus— what the hell is his problem? Here is a guy who tries to fault us for not want to do the work.. when he leaves early and doesn't come to work when he feels like it? Really?


Not only that but on our shift, one person got fired and another quit and they still haven't been replaced yet. So, this week I was practically doing a job that 3 people should be reasonably doing. Not only that but people are complaining about work not being done timely or right/etc. Well HELLO I'M BY MYSELF DOING WHAT 3 SHOULD BE DOING. What a total lack of ****ing planning from the supervisor.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Zeeshan said:


> ^ Do you now see the important of education and picking a career where you will be successful
> 
> God everytime i hear these dead end jobs it makes my stomach bleed a little. The thing is that look at the place you work, and the dead beats 30-somethings,


I would work that job if I could to help me pay for college.
And get me out of this ****ing hotel.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

MrKappa said:


> OMG Blood.
> 
> The reports are to cover your *** in the event enough people decide to mob rule and gang up on you.


That's true. One guy tried to get me fired but failed.

I don't get it. At my first job I was much more talkative, more energetic, more aggressive, more *******-ish, did more yelling and spoke loudly.

Now at this job, I am way more quiet and more docile and passive.

_*Why*_?

At my first job I being too loud/aggressive and more importantly, being unliked by some got me into some heat. So I told myself at this new job, I would be more submissive. But doing that hasn't done too well for my reputation. Though I feel like in this blue-collar environment being loud and aggressive _can_ pay, as long as it isn't too much confrontation.

I've socially regressed over time. Maybe it's just the environment. It's been 7 months and I still haven't molded and jived into the _blue collar_ environment. Maybe that could be a good thing. Maybe blue collar work isn't for me. Or maybe I learned that this place (work) is a total ****-hole, dead-end factory that I stopped putting any effort into.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

Zeeshan said:


> ^ Do you now see the important of education and picking a career where you will be successful
> 
> God everytime i hear these dead end jobs it makes my stomach bleed a little. The thing is that look at the place you work, and the dead beats 30-somethings,


I get it now. What they should really do on career day is take you around to places like this and show you how miserable everyone is. Then I would have gone straight to college instead of wasting my time "trying to make it" in a food processing job, or as a technician, or in auto body.... And no matter what you gotta spend money to make money so you might as well spend it on something that makes you MORE money, like an education.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Saius said:


> I get it now. What they should really do on career day is take you around to places like this and show you how miserable everyone is. Then I would have gone straight to college instead of wasting my time "trying to make it" in a food processing job, or as a technician, or in auto body.... And no matter what you gotta spend money to make money so you might as well spend it on something that makes you MORE money, like an education.


Right. And I agree. A lot of the people I work are immigrants, some have criminal records, have some history with hard drugs. I mean, not to say people with these characteristics have something wrong with them, but it's a reoccurring them with the people at my workplace.

I had a review today. It was better than I thought. I actually scored 7/10 on engagement and communication.. lol. However a raise is not guaranteed and won't find out in a month. If I don't get a raise, I may quit. But if I quit, then I gotta go through the trouble of another job again.. blah blah. and this time avoid something blue-collar.

Heh, so I assigned a task that was quite hefty. I've never done it before and my co-worker was suppose to give me instruction. I'm suspicious that they were _inadequate_ just to make it look like I did an incomplete job. Which makes me look incompetent to the supervisor. Sigh, there are no guides, manuals or formal training to learn how to do things at this place. It's all mostly learn from others.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I kind of hate how I necro my own threads, but since my problems with work are ongoing, the struggles are always changing and evolving. I wasn't the same person as I was a year ago. I've come a long way since I've began, and when I reflect back on the job and problems I had back then, it kind of... gives me insight on how I've become more mentally fortified now. I can look back at my old problems and say, "those were nothing." 

I've sort of become accustomed to the stress and two-face backstabbing gossiping. 

But I believe I've molded into a whole different person and hold a different outlook than before. I've become more cold, distant to others around me and I've reached a level where I'm demotivated about doing the job and now go in and do the minimum amount of work. Hard work doesn't pay off. They don't care, it can't get you ahead, your ability to schmooze and talk to the managers/supervisors is what gets you ahead. All I can say is though, that working hard can help you keep your job. "Good" social skills gets you further than anything else. Another thing to get you 'ahead' is to be useful to others by giving advice and answers to their question: be a beacon of reliable knowledge. 

Work is like an adult-highschool. It must be because of the competition. It has its hierarchies like in high school where there were jocks, nerds, minorities, loners etc. Social status still plays a role here determining order of rank where you have managers, supervisors, laborers, etc. 

People are merciless and will throw everyone else under the bus for anything that would make them look better. People are very critical. No one cares about you. People will weaponize details you tell about yourself to other people. You can't trust people, especially the people you work closest to. So many two-face, backstabbing people. People are itching to find something to blame someone else on. Because of this, I try not to help other people and take on less important work. 

This is why I've tried to distance myself from people at work: they will expense you.

Nothing wrote above is anything new or profound, but its something I've had to learn recently. My writing is awful after have not doing any for months.

I've also come to learn I suck at hands on/blue collar work. I hate it.


----------

